# Clewaning tank stand?



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

I bought a 40 gallon tank and stand the other day. The stand is a cabinent looking one. I want to set it up in my room but my om says that it's ugly (it is) and there's no way it's going into my room looking like that. So my question is, will it hurt it to sand it with an electric sander and re-paint it?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

fbg:



fishbguy said:


> ... om ...


Just curious as to what "om" is?




fishbguy said:


> So my question is, will it hurt it to sand it with an electric sander and re-paint it?


1) If the stand is plywood which has been stained and varnished then
no problem.
(Sanding and repainting will not compromise the structural integrity of the stand.)


2) If the stand is particle board with a veneer laminate then you will "have a mess on your hands" if you try sanding it.


3) I have very little experience "here" but via :
dealing with architects on commercial projects and
a significant remodel of a house which I purchased several years ago
IMHO in order to determine if the stand is plywood or particle board with an exterior laminate and what I have done is:
a) ascertain a location which will not be visible (ie. the sides of the stand at their back edges) and
b) use a sharpened "soda pop bottle" opener to scratch into the stand at this location approximately 1/8".

TR


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

om=mom..lol I can't type and really need to start spell checking..lol

It's already been painted once, but someone splashed white paint on it...lol It's cedar btw.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Strip it and wax it, and it will look better.


----------

